#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  October Member of the Month 👻

## ｒａｂｂｉｔ

*clearing throat noises*Hey folks! 
Well, we all know what we're here for... So... Let's dive right in!
Our member of the month for October is an events *addict*, which makes their selection this month, while we have so many events going on, rather apropos. 

This member has *36 badges* and, among them, won the Extravaganza badge, was the winner for RPApril’s lyrical and character creation competitions, as well as two of RPA’s 10th Birthday events, which were Merry’s Shoe Store and Rabbit’s Labyrinth!

This ambitious player has taken on *over 25 of our monthly writing prompts*, which comes as no surprise as they’re also an *Aries*. *Loyal* to their partners, they are *fond* of and dedicate themselves to *one-on-one roleplays*, and have been mentioned as a great writing partner. They have been roleplaying for over *ten years* and have been with us *on RPA since 2015*. They enjoy roleplays of many genres, including *fandom, fantasy, sci-fi, action* and *adventure*.

This member has a exponential amount of *talent for art*. Last year, their Inktober pieces in their *creative art thread* were not to be missed, and they have kept their thread up to date with new and awesome works of art, including *recordings of the pieces being made*!


Their favorite snack is *Keebler Grasshopper cookies*. 

It comes as no surprise that they say their favorite pass times are writing, drawing, reading, and roleplaying. They say they have a part time job, but are a full time creator.

This member is 
* @asharasahara*

----------


## Craze

Well deserved!! Congrats friend  ::D:

----------


## Tolvo

Congrats!  ::):

----------


## lain

Congratulations!

----------


## Price

A much deserved award! Congrats!  ::):

----------


## .Karma.

YAY! CONGRATS!!!

----------


## CelticXP

*congrats!* ::crow::

----------


## RobynB

Congratulations

----------


## asharasahara

Thank you everyone! I'm still in shock and disbelief with this. Don't think it's even sunk in.  :XD:  

Thank you so much, everyone.  :^_^:

----------


## Merry



----------


## Chat Noir

Congratulations, you definitely deserve it!  :;):   :;):

----------


## Merry

Hurray!  Let's dance!

----------


## Storm

Congrats!  ::D:

----------

